# Medical Decision Making - When coding a level



## Love Coding! (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi out there, need help!! What is the rule for this...

Established pt

History and Exam, History and MDM or Exam and MDM? When coding a level of service which do you use?

Thanks!

Denise


----------



## rthames052006 (Mar 27, 2008)

dscoder74 said:


> Hi out there, need help!! What is the rule for this...
> 
> Established pt
> 
> ...



You only need 2 of the components for established and techincally it doesn't matter which 2 you use, as long as they meet/exceed in atleast 2 of them.

Now medically necessity is another issue.


----------



## Love Coding! (Mar 27, 2008)

*Medical Necessity?*

Thanks for responding, I gave kudos with my last entry.  I greatly appreciate it.  Can you elaborate on the medical necessity?

Thanks!


----------

